# big brakes



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

hey i have a question for you guys are there any big brake kits available for the cruze yet as i did see that the r miller sema cruze had a big brake kit fitted to the car.


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

Probably some custom thing they got a company to make. Without fitting on various sized rotors from other cars, I wouldn't count on it.

It's not a race car, it doesn't need BBK's.

If you were to try though, I'd take a look at Impala "SS" rotors, they seem like they'd be bigger for you. Fitting those would need probably a different caliper or some custom brackets to attach/fit.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

It's been talked about but hasn't happened yet. 

Check's right, they're not needed. But they sure would be nice.


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

That and I forgot the bolt pattern too


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

It looks to me like you could go from what's considered a 15" brake package to a 16" brake package by changing the rotors and caliper brackets to those from the Buick Verano. I think this would be front only. It may not improve it that much though.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

scha7530 said:


> It looks to me like you could go from what's considered a 15" brake package to a 16" brake package by changing the rotors and caliper brackets to those from the Buick Verano. I think this would be front only. It may not improve it that much though.


^ plus get rotors drilled for our bolt pattern and hope ebc has designed the pads

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Zzp did make a big break kit, but I no longer see it available on their site. Try emailing them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> ^ plus get rotors drilled for our bolt pattern and hope ebc has designed the pads
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I hope by drilled you don't mean cross-drilled rotors, where a company machine drills holes in your rotor before selling to to you and charges you 3x the price.


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

WMPthree said:


> Zzp did make a big break kit, but I no longer see it available on their site. Try emailing them.


I don't think they were ever available for purchase, as far as I know, their still working on releasing them


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I hope by drilled you don't mean cross-drilled rotors, where a company machine drills holes in your rotor before selling to to you and charges you 3x the price.


I think he meant the bolt pattern drilled in for our car. 

I get my brakes off ebay lol. Put slotted rotors and ceramic pads (all four wheels)on my wifes subaru for $200 about 30k miles ago. No complaints. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

In March i will probably install the Sonic Brembo kit, my GM dealership said the Sonic and Cruze front brakes are identical.


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.261047810620321.63938.102175946507509&type=3
or search wortec


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

matt638 said:


> I don't think they were ever available for purchase, as far as I know, their still working on releasing them


If I'm not mistakrn they were used brake kits off of cobalt ss but I might be wrong

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

silverls said:


> I think he meant the bolt pattern drilled in for our car.
> 
> This is wjat I meant no company makes aftermarket royors or pads yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gotcha.

I think it will only be a matter of time. I see a decent brake kit coming out within the year, and a very affordable one within the next 2 years. Ideally, we would be able to use the same caliper with a larger caliper bracket and a larger diameter rotor to keep costs down. The larger diameter will greatly improve braking while keeping the cost of the kit down to just the rotors and the caliper bracket. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I've always had thia problem with new gm cars no performance parts for awhile I had problems with my 03 cavalier

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

This is the Kit i talked about in a previous thread : BREMBO® - Chevy Sonic 2012 GT Series Cross Drilled Brake Kit


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea 3 grand and build my own thanks 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

